# What are you currently trying to stop yourself from buying?



## jen1604

Well, as we all know, buying cloth is addictive and there are times when we just can't buy everything we want! 
So I thought it would be fun to share what we are currently 'needing' ;)
Maybe the time spent posting it on here will be long enough to stop those fingers slipping onto the 'add to basket' button.

At the moment mine are Gen-Y universals,mostly the Perched (bird) print and the new sugar skulls ones. They're too beautiful! 
https://www.fill-your-pants.com/nappy-wraps/gen-y-universal-cover.html


----------



## princess_bump

he he, fab thread!

Currently I keep debating over a large WN's order! I no I want more of them, but thought i should sort the rest of our main roo stash out first :lol:

I keep trying to space out the nappy buying, but it's hard! I did set myself a rule; not to order more fluff until the last lot arrived! i keep failing :rofl:


----------



## Thumper

WN for me too! Got my first WNNN from here in rainbow tie dye and we love it! Now need a wrap for it and want a custom too... Oh, and Jen you really don't help with all your 'check out these awesome nappies and sales' threads!


----------



## jen1604

I am the same with nappy buying :dohh: Theoretically we have more than enough nappies but there are always new reasons aren't there? 'But there's a sale' 'But its a limited edition' 'But this is a new print' 'But its Wednesday/Thursday/Friday/Saturday' :rofl:

How many WN's does Roo have so far Carly? xx


----------



## jen1604

Thumper said:


> WN for me too! Got my first WNNN from here in rainbow tie dye and we love it! Now need a wrap for it and want a custom too... Oh, and Jen you really don't help with all your 'check out these awesome nappies and sales' threads!

I'm a bad influence, I admit ;) 

I was just wondering where you'd got to yesterday,you've been quiet the last few days. Have you been trying to hide from me and my ability to convince you to spend money? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Thumper

We just got back from a 4 day camping trip where we had arranged to wash the nappies but ended up not needing to. I think that was my downfall, we still had enough at home for when we got back too. OH has now cottoned on to my recent spending :(


----------



## Thumper

jen1604 said:


> Thumper said:
> 
> 
> WN for me too! Got my first WNNN from here in rainbow tie dye and we love it! Now need a wrap for it and want a custom too... Oh, and Jen you really don't help with all your 'check out these awesome nappies and sales' threads!
> 
> I'm a bad influence, I admit ;)
> 
> I was just wondering where you'd got to yesterday,you've been quiet the last few days. Have you been trying to hide from me and my ability to convince you to spend money? :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...


YES! think my OH might stop us playing :(


----------



## princess_bump

My hubby roll's his eye's at me and attempts the stern face :lol: but he's excited for cloth and no's she 'needs' them - well, what he think is a 'need' probably isn't :shhh:

i brought her bug custom's this month too which was rather expensive so attempting hold off on the WN's :dohh: 
She only has one so far Jen... so anyone can see why she need's more right???!! :lol: and it isn't a custom either!

I can't decide on what type of nappy though? I prefer pockets but do they do them in aplix rather than side snap? The one she has right now is a gift set, so aplix!

I was browsing the WN's site last night, whilst watching the football and Arsenal one so james said you always need to do that when they play!! Excellent! I can manage that! A night of nappy hunting and football is like heaven for me! How time's have changed eh! :rofl:


----------



## jen1604

:( Thump,tell him I've started this thread,its like nappy rehab.If I promise to be good and not lead you astray he might let us play together again :rofl: 

Carly we have the same in this house!! Alex has just got Sky Sports so football and nappy hunting feature heavily in our evenings :cloud9: One WN for your baby girl is not enough! She needs a custom with 'Roo' on it :D I've never had an aplix WN so I'm not sure :(
Alex made me the mistake of saying when I'm pregnant again he'll buy me whichever customs I want for the bug,oh he's going to regret saying that I think ;)


----------



## Thumper

I'll tell him :) he has a log in on here but I don't want him to see my posts lol
I'm thinking a custom with a Yorkshire Rose on it and a Leeds football reference, that way OH will love it :smug: clever me! Plus Billy will look so cute in it as he looks every bit the grumpy Yorkshireman :haha:


----------



## tannembaum

jen1604 said:


> Well, as we all know, buying cloth is addictive and there are times when we just can't buy everything we want!
> So I thought it would be fun to share what we are currently 'needing' ;)
> Maybe the time spent posting it on here will be long enough to stop those fingers slipping onto the 'add to basket' button.
> 
> At the moment mine are Gen-Y universals,mostly the Perched (bird) print and the new sugar skulls ones. They're too beautiful!
> https://www.fill-your-pants.com/nappy-wraps/gen-y-universal-cover.html

I'm going to be the devil on your shoulder!!
Buy them!!!!" They're beautiful! I got my skulls last week and received my pre ordered perched yesterday! Elsie is wearing it as I type!


----------



## jen1604

Tan you devil :dohh: 

Post pictures of Elsie wearing them to help me decide? Pretty please?Is the Perched as gorgeous as it looks on the site?


----------



## princess_bump

The Perched is utterly gorgeous! We actually NEED wraps! They are just lovely :D

I no jen - i told you roo needs more! I want a cow one, one that says roo, one in a princess theme, one with her name, a strawberry one and a cherry one ---- see my problem :rofl: Loving the sky sports and nappy nights :yipee: james is lucky really as i adore football as much as he does!

poor alex jen, he's not going to realise how much he's going to regret saying that for baby :lol: 

Thumper - that sounds like a custom Billy needs!! I would love a football custom but wouldn't no what to have... hubby supports arsenal, i support pompey... hmmm maybe just a footie mad one :lol:


----------



## tannembaum

I'll do it in a min when she has a nap :)
Yep its lovely!! Even mil said how nice It was!
I'm waiting for fyp to announce the new prints they have coming!


----------



## princess_bump

Fantastic, look forward to seeing it tannembaum :D

i've been eyeing up the new cushie tushies prints they keep releasing on their fb, though i have read bad reviews of cushie tushies in general though :( not sure who will be stocking them in the uk though?


----------



## Elphaba

Blueberry coverall in the owl print.


----------



## Elphaba

It's sitting in a basket...


----------



## Thumper

:rofl:
I think this thread is having the opposite effect!


----------



## princess_bump

:rofl: i agree... it's made me go order some more teenyfits so i can sort her stash out ready for the special wn's :rofl: 

oh Elphaba i love the BB coveralls, we have a pink spots coming, and i've just seen they do it in cow!!! love the owls :D


----------



## Elphaba

Oh, sorry, I thought this was the 'please enable me' thread... :rofl:


----------



## Thumper

:rofl:
It may as well be! I'm not turning my laptop on just in case I get a case of finger slippage too :haha:


----------



## Elphaba

I can come and accidentally push you if you like - then it wouldn't be your fault:haha:


----------



## Thumper

:rofl: :rofl:
That would be awesome! But I'm meant to be packing not buying nappies :(


----------



## tannembaum

Not the greatest of pics, Elsie is too fast to catch on film now-a-days lol




Perched pics to come :haha:


----------



## tannembaum

Whoops wrong pics.....let me find the right ones :blush:

Edit - all done :)


----------



## Lliena

Im trying to stop myself buying more teeny nappies for a baby that isn't even concieved yet :blush: I do need a large wrap with leg gussets for Avalon though as have just got some prefolds to try and my wraps wont work with them I don't think :)


----------



## tannembaum

Lliena - Get a Gen-y :haha:


----------



## tannembaum

Here are the 'Perched' action shots :haha:


----------



## jen1604

Oh.My.God the perched is soooooooo beautiful and the skulls are awesome. X


----------



## ickle pand

I'm trying to stop myself buying any since we're still TTC, but it's a struggle! I just keep researching and showing them to my DH who nods and smiles but doesn't really understand :) I'm liking being obessed with all the cloth though because it's giving me something to think about other than my chart lol!


----------



## Lliena

tannembaum said:


> Lliena - Get a Gen-y :haha:

I have a classic already in pink minkee skulls. I found the universal ones/cotton based wicked last time I tried with a stretchie. Maybe they wouldnt with a prefold though...


----------



## Thumper

Now I wanna try a Gen-y too!


----------



## Thumper

Uh-oh, I just slipped and fell and the laptop is on and CNT popped up...


----------



## tannembaum

Lol! Our prefolds folded in 3 in our gen-y are the only things that don't wick/leak now.


----------



## T-Bex

*EVERYTHING*! I just did a stash count yesterday, and I'm slightly :blush: about how many I have... No more, now. Must be sensible...


----------



## Thumper

Oops... I might have just made an offer on a WN wrap....


----------



## Elphaba

Thumper said:


> Oops... I might have just made an offer on a WN wrap....

Oooh, sorry, that must have been me that made you trip and land on the 'send' button. Just getting my own back as it must have been you that did the same to me and made me order that owl wrap after all :rofl::blush:


----------



## Lliena

I just tripped and fell on the buy button for a blueberry coverall in owls from millies nappies :oops: :haha:


----------



## Thumper

I think we should all blame Jen.... ;)


----------



## Elphaba

Lliena said:


> I just tripped and fell on the buy button for a blueberry coverall in owls from millies nappies :oops: :haha:

That's exactly what I bought from there :thumbup:


----------



## Lliena

Hehehe :D


----------



## jen1604

I'll happily take the blame for all of you...

Think I'm buying a Bitti brite just because I'm 'needing' to try one. :blush:


----------



## Eala

I'm trying to not go mad buying wraps :blush: The terries, I know where I'll get them from, and will pick them up whenever. But I keep seeing cute wraps :blush: No point getting them (even onesize) as I don't have nappies that need them :haha:


----------



## Thumper

jen1604 said:


> I'll happily take the blame for all of you...
> 
> Think I'm buying a Bitti brite just because I'm 'needing' to try one. :blush:

Oooooh what's a Bitti Brite? Tried googling it but nothing. Will look on itti's webiste. Do I need one?


----------



## jen1604

Eala I'm the same, I bought wraps before we were even using fitteds :dohh: 

Thump, I think the brites are discontinued everywhere now and they were only sold in Aus. They're amazing printed Itti's but made of a smooth fabric, not a minky. They pop up on CNT every now and again though Xxx


----------



## princess_bump

i was going to ask what a bitti brite is too! bitti boo jen?

oh so jealous of gen-y's and WN's!!! i'm back on the wn's site with the football back on :blush:


----------



## princess_bump

jen1604 said:


> Eala I'm the same, I bought wraps before we were even using fitteds :dohh:
> 
> Thump, I think the brites are discontinued everywhere now and they were only sold in Aus. They're amazing printed Itti's but made of a smooth fabric, not a minky. They pop up on CNT every now and again though Xxx

ooo!!! they sound good!! i always see the itti cow print, but never found a new one :dohh:


----------



## Thumper

So I'm never gonna get one? That makes me want one even more! :dohh:


----------



## T-Bex

You ladies are a *terrible* influence! :haha:


----------



## jen1604

I think with finding the Itti prints Carly it's just a case of trawling all the preloved sites over and over. I looked for ages to find a tiger print one in excellent condition and finally found one! 

Thump, I have 2 larges now :happydance: so by the time Billy needs larges I will probably be willing to part with one, just remind me nearer the time :D


----------



## jen1604

Oh and we have football on here too :)

And yep Bex, this thread was meant to stop us buying, not encourage :dohh:


----------



## princess_bump

:rofl: can't believe this thread has had the opposite effect :lol: it's sharing all the gorgeous fluff!! just wish roo's bum would hurry up and grow and be november so she can wear them :lol:


----------



## sugarpuff

i have a medium moo itti aio in barely used condition..... :D


----------



## jen1604

I can't wait for Roo to arrive. I'm so excited for you guys, I bet she looks just like a mini-Maddi xx


----------



## princess_bump

that'll be a mini-james then jen :lol: she's looking less like her dad these days, but my goodness, the first year it was just scary :rofl: both of them with their big blue eyes you can never ever tell off :lol:


----------



## princess_bump

sugarpuff said:


> i have a medium moo itti aio in barely used condition..... :D

oh sugarpuff, don't tempt me :lol: i'm just going to make a wn's order :shhh:


----------



## NuKe

WNs every time :dohh:


----------



## Thumper

jen1604 said:


> I think with finding the Itti prints Carly it's just a case of trawling all the preloved sites over and over. I looked for ages to find a tiger print one in excellent condition and finally found one!
> 
> Thump, I have 2 larges now :happydance: so by the time Billy needs larges I will probably be willing to part with one, just remind me nearer the time :D

:happydance: yeay! I think I love you Jen :blush: Although it won't be long before he's in larges, he seems to be filling his mediums already :shrug: but he's only 5 months! I've stopped buying sized as I just don't see the point now as he's growing so fast. I tried the tutto on him again today and it didn't leak this time :) Still fits funny though. Seems to need to be on the longest rise? I will take some pics next time.


----------



## jen1604

Ittis do seem to come up really small! Lennon has been in large Ittis for ages and ages and he's teeny! I think he was definitely in a large by 13 months and he only weighed 16lbs then.

I'm glad you're doing ok with the tutto, we need to see pictures of him in it I think ;)


----------



## Thumper

Billy was 16lb 7oz at 4 months... So that explains it then! He'snot chubby, just big and stocky I guess. Will take pics next time promise :)


----------



## Lliena

Avalon is about 24lb and stocky and ittis never worked for us when she was smaller. But I bought a tutto and a large from the clearance sale the other day just to try them and now they work :D (So I ordered another tutto and 2 more large yesterday) :rofl:


----------



## Thumper

Lliena said:


> Avalon is about 24lb and stocky and ittis never worked for us when she was smaller. But I bought a tutto and a large from the clearance sale the other day just to try them and now they work :D (So I ordered another tutto and 2 more large yesterday) :rofl:

So you're saying I should order some more? Oh... OK :D


----------



## Lliena

Thumper said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> Avalon is about 24lb and stocky and ittis never worked for us when she was smaller. But I bought a tutto and a large from the clearance sale the other day just to try them and now they work :D (So I ordered another tutto and 2 more large yesterday) :rofl:
> 
> So you're saying I should order some more? Oh... OK :DClick to expand...


Yes, yes I am ;) Especially as it finishes tomorrow :haha:


----------



## tannembaum

EEEEK!! Who has just seen the new preoreder gen-y's on fyp!!!!!!!


----------



## Lliena

I know!! Might have to get pacman one but not sure if its boyish? I don't think it's too bad :)


----------



## Thumper

Pacman??? Just as well I came off FB :rofl: I think I'm about to go order a tutto... OH is engrossed in his Xbox shooty shooty bang bang game so won't notice...


----------



## Thumper

OK, so I've decided I will get one... and hope OH won't notice... I love the danube but already have a D'lish in it. Should I get another Danube, or go for Spectra?


----------



## jen1604

Definitely Danube.

And ohhhhh the new Gen-Y prints!! They are awesome!


----------



## Lliena

Thumper said:


> OK, so I've decided I will get one... and hope OH won't notice... I love the danube but already have a D'lish in it. Should I get another Danube, or go for Spectra?

Get the same, I got a L purpley/green one and have a tutto coming in it x


----------



## Thumper

Oooh, I'd just decidedon Spectra! But then I can't get Spectra in AIO, which I'd decided to add to my basket as otherwise £4 P&P is excessive.... :dohh: I really don't need 2 more nappies! I keep telling myself that I need more for when he runs out of mediums, but we hardly have any sized left! Bugger...
OK, large AIO Danube, for when the Medium doesn;t fit :D and a Spectra Tutto :)


----------



## Lliena

:rofl:


----------



## TwoMummies

You lot are TERRIBLE!!

Now you have me wanting new nappies and I swore I was done!

I have 74 nappies for a baby that has ONLY JUST been conceived! And only 8 of those were bought after conception, the rest I've had for weeks/months.

Now i'm thinking I should buy some medium's as well ready for when we need them :haha: And I don't have any Tutto's yet, this is a big problem right?

I swear at this rate I could use cloth as sposies, throw them away after use and STILL have enough to last!


----------



## Thumper

:smug: I closed the window! Oh I really want more but I just can't justify £20 on 2 nappies that I don't really need... I will wait and pick them up pre-loved for even cheaper instead :D After next week I will have got into my new house and can sell more of Billy's small nappies. I'll allow myself then to buy more :)

Twomummies- 74 nappies??? That's impressive! One lucky baby :)


----------



## TwoMummies

Thumper said:


> :smug: I closed the window! Oh I really want more but I just can't justify £20 on 2 nappies that I don't really need... I will wait and pick them up pre-loved for even cheaper instead :D After next week I will have got into my new house and can sell more of Billy's small nappies. I'll allow myself then to buy more :)
> 
> Twomummies- 74 nappies??? That's impressive! One lucky baby :)

Yep didn't quite realise how many I had until I went through them all!

I have become completely nappy obsessed! 
I even have a spreadsheet now :haha:


----------



## Thumper

Spreadsheet???? Urm... how?
That is funny! I think you should definitely get a tutto!


----------



## TwoMummies

Thumper said:


> Spreadsheet???? Urm... how?
> That is funny! I think you should definitely get a tutto!

I did one on excel, it just lists what nappies I have and the colour / size etc. along with when I bought it and how much for.

It was originally designed to show Colleen how much cheaper they are but really it's just because i'm a 'teeny' bit obsessive about lists and documents :blush:


----------



## mandarhino

I have a spreadsheet but I don't track how much I've spent. 

I cannot buy anything as I just got two deliveries today so no justification for doing so. :(


----------



## Thumper

:rofl:


----------



## TwoMummies

mandarhino said:


> I have a spreadsheet but I don't track how much I've spent.
> 
> I cannot buy anything as I just got two deliveries today so no justification for doing so. :(

See I use that as my reason for buying more!

I always miss deliveries and have to go the post office to collect so if I buy everything at once I can save myself the trips.

At least that's what I tell myself.

Dosn't really ring true as I still buy more the next week.

Glad i'm not the only one with a spreadsheet, see i'm not crazy!
I have also now deleted prices from mine as it's stopped proving my point and making me lose :dohh:


----------



## mandarhino

I got this stuff delivered to my work. It was all on back order though and paid for weeks ago. Which makes me think I haven't spent any money lately. Ho hum. 

Must enjoy the new Tuttos, wetbag & CJ items I received this week for a while.


----------



## T-Bex

Thumper said:


> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> I think with finding the Itti prints Carly it's just a case of trawling all the preloved sites over and over. I looked for ages to find a tiger print one in excellent condition and finally found one!
> 
> Thump, I have 2 larges now :happydance: so by the time Billy needs larges I will probably be willing to part with one, just remind me nearer the time :D
> 
> :happydance: yeay! I think I love you Jen :blush: Although it won't be long before he's in larges, he seems to be filling his mediums already :shrug: but he's only 5 months! I've stopped buying sized as I just don't see the point now as he's growing so fast. I tried the tutto on him again today and it didn't leak this time :) Still fits funny though. Seems to need to be on the longest rise? I will take some pics next time.Click to expand...

Bethan still fits into her medium Itti's, and she's 25lbs (ish!) and 20 months... :shrug:


----------



## lucy_x

yeh A is still in her mediums, she is 24lbs and 14 months. But i will be moving her into large once the new ones arrive :flower:


----------



## Thumper

Oh no, Billy isn't into larges yet. Hes not that giant! But the tutto seems small. And mediums don't seem very big. :shrug:


----------



## jen1604

Thumper said:


> :smug: I closed the window! Oh I really want more but I just can't justify £20 on 2 nappies that I don't really need... I will wait and pick them up pre-loved for even cheaper instead :D After next week I will have got into my new house and can sell more of Billy's small nappies. I'll allow myself then to buy more :)
> 
> Twomummies- 74 nappies??? That's impressive! One lucky baby :)

Well done *claps* From now I am not buying new nappies until atleast October! Definitely. I've decided.

I wonder if moving into larges sooner has something to do with being a boy then..How strange. We definitely couldn't get a medium on Leni now and he's only 22lbs!


----------



## Eala

Roo can still fit into mediums at nearly 23 months and nearly 23lbs... At least in terms of the waist fitting. But she's too long for them, so gets a massive builder's bum :rofl: But larges are too big :dohh: Same thing happened to us with Bambootys, so frustrating!


----------



## span

Oooh just seen this thread!

I'm trying so hard to resist more WN customs after we recently received our 1st. Hubby has agreed one as soon as we're paid (should be today!). Problem is I've got another 2 customs I want to order, plus I feel the urge to try a WNNN, even though we have nappies that work really well at night. :dohh:

Think I might have to have a mini cull to finance the extras. :wacko:


----------



## Elphaba

TwoMummies - I didn't see you had your BFP!!! Congratulations!!! 

Loving the new Gen-Y arcade print as well. Wondering if DH will find this 80s retro enough for me to justify buying it...?


----------



## tannembaum

Screw it. I'm going to spend some of my savings for my new house on new gen-y's today....4large uni's just aren't enough!!


----------



## Lliena

tannembaum said:


> Screw it. I'm going to spend some of my savings for my new house on new gen-y's today....4large uni's just aren't enough!!

I need the arcade one! 3pm can't come quick enough!


----------



## tannembaum

I want pac man.


----------



## Hayley90

My wishlist...

- Custom WNOS with mini embroidery...seen as i requested it for the website then enver got around to buying it :dohh:
- 6 more tuttos in colours i dont have yet
- I need 5 more night nappies
- Designer Bottoms, or whatever they are called... more of those :lol:


----------



## Thumper

I forgot, I really need more bumcheeks too. I love that nappy. Not only does it look amazing but it lasts and is leak proof.


----------



## Lliena

Oops I just got one of the new gen-y prints. The pacman one, arcade it's called. :blush:


----------



## tannembaum

I got 2! :blush:
Arcade and 8-bit(?)


----------



## jen1604

Tan I am so jealous of your Gen-Y stash. Now you have the new ones do you want to sell me your skull one? :p

Hayley, I will never have enough Tuttos!


----------



## Lliena

tannembaum said:


> I got 2! :blush:
> Arcade and 8-bit(?)


I liked 8 bit too but having bought an owl blueberry coverall lastnight and ittis and tuttos earlier in the week I ran outa money :haha:


----------



## Thumper

Lliena said:


> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> I got 2! :blush:
> Arcade and 8-bit(?)
> 
> 
> I liked 8 bit too but having bought an owl blueberry coverall lastnight and ittis and tuttos earlier in the week I ran outa money :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah, then you tempted me with your WN wrap :rofl: I'm glad I helped fund your new wraps lol

I daren't even look at those prints as they sound awesome but I don't need them :(


----------



## tannembaum

Lol I've only had the skulls for a week and lo hasn't had much wear out of it as she likes to poo in every gen-y :(

I used my savings To buy them :blush:


----------



## jen1604

That's dedication when you use your savings.. What a lovely use of them though! X


----------



## Lliena

Thumper said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> I got 2! :blush:
> Arcade and 8-bit(?)
> 
> 
> I liked 8 bit too but having bought an owl blueberry coverall lastnight and ittis and tuttos earlier in the week I ran outa money :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, then you tempted me with your WN wrap :rofl: I'm glad I helped fund your new wraps lol
> 
> I daren't even look at those prints as they sound awesome but I don't need them :(Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## jen1604

I'm currently trying to make a deal with Mr Jen that he can buy some new playstation1 games if he buys me a Gen-Y :rofl:


----------



## tannembaum

:haha: thats great!! Hope it works :)

I'd make it 2 gen-y's though as that will amount to around the same price as a computer game!


----------



## jen1604

Oh no, now I've seen the thirsties wrap with owls on, I LOVE owls! Darn! X


----------



## teal

Really wishing I hadn't looked up these gen-y's now! :haha:


----------



## jen1604

Aren't they amazing?! 

I've been trying to decide which one I want Mr Jen to buy me for hours :blush:


----------



## Hayley90

im so glad i dont use wraps, all this talk of pacman and owls, id be bankrupt :lol:

I have £100 in paypal. its for my provisional license. HOWEVER. Wee Notions is calling me. STOP ME


----------



## mandarhino

Those Thirsties owls are lovely. I want one.


----------



## ellemonkey

I dont need a pacman wrap
I dont need a pacman wrap
I dont need a pacman wrap.......................

Oppps


----------



## jen1604

Well... When I went to buy the Gen-y's I wanted they had sold out. 
So technically that means I haven't bought any nappies... Well done me! :rofl:


----------



## princess_bump

Way to go Jen! :lol: grr hate it when what you want is out of stock! I'm still thinking about WNs... Damn the time when James' at work and maddi's still asleep :lol:


----------



## jen1604

What is left to buy on your Roo list? :cloud9: Do you have all her furniture and such? Maybe when you have got absolutely everything essential that you need you can reward yourself with a WN? ;)


----------



## princess_bump

My finger slipped :blush: One WN ordered :cloud9: Well there was money in the paypal, after a refund from a baby blanket - which wasn't great! And i said to james last night about it and he looked at me and said, well you could transfer it, but I no it's going on 'your notions' :rofl: Only one as I can't design more than that at once... yet :lol: I'll find myself designing the next one today i just no it :haha:

Doing good with the Roo list lovely :D Next big order is the rest of furniture from m&p's, wardrobes, dresser and new maddi bed arriving this week and being put up over the weekend. once that's sorted and we've had another go in the room choosing blinds, curtains etc then it's more smaller items like new change bag, monitor, bedding, few bath bits and more clothes and fluff!!

Totally o/t if anyone can recommend gorgeous sites for lovely soft minky pram blankets i'd be so grateful :D


----------



## jen1604

Oh honey it's so exciting :cloud9: I can't wait to do all that again, picking every little thing, so lovely.

I will keep an eye out for blankets for you :thumbup:

What is your WN like that you've ordered? Xx


----------



## princess_bump

jen1604 said:


> Oh honey it's so exciting :cloud9: I can't wait to do all that again, picking every little thing, so lovely.
> 
> I will keep an eye out for blankets for you :thumbup:
> 
> What is your WN like that you've ordered? Xx

hopefully it wont be long my lovely :hugs::hugs:

her wn is baby blue cherry's on pink minkee dots, with a lovely rainbow on the back and 'Little Miss Roo' <3 they are sooooo helpful there, think that maybe a problem, when the site is so well run, it makes ordering too easy :lol:


----------



## Lliena

Ah I have stuff in my basket on WN Im trying to justify it as xmas presents....well one def will be as it's a hooded towel but I can't decide on what to have on it!


----------



## jen1604

Leni has 2 tuttos and an Itti brite in the cupboard as Christmas presents ;) Totally justifiable!


----------



## jen1604

PB that WN sounds gorgeously girly! You'll have to post pictures when it arrives :flower:


----------



## princess_bump

Promise i will lovely :D 

I was thinking of WN's as xmas pressie's for roo too :D i think she might need a xmas day one too! - gosh i hope they work for us :lol:


----------



## Lliena

jen1604 said:


> Leni has 2 tuttos and an Itti brite in the cupboard as Christmas presents ;) Totally justifiable!

:haha: You are so bad! I need to have a think if I want an embroidery on the towel or just one of the minkee patterns...


----------



## jen1604

Maybe you should get some kind of superhero logo on the towel then when LO has it on she'll look like a superhero in a cape :p

Ooooh definitely a Christmas day WN! Lennon will be wearing his red and white Itti brite for atleast part of Christmas day,I will be sorting out his Christmas day outfit to co-ordinate with it :blush:


----------



## princess_bump

Lliena the towels look brilliant :D

aww jen that sounds fab :D i've been designing a stripy christmas one already for roo :blush: cannot wait to get the girls outfit's sorted :cloud9:


----------



## Lliena

Hehe yeah maybe, I love one of the robot designs too though or a duck. I might just get her some nappies and then order the towel when I have thought about it more!


----------



## princess_bump

Think that's a good idea hon :) i feel designing wn's are getting easier for me now, oh dear, this could be SO dangerous :rofl: if only the site could stay as confusing as it was at the beginning :haha:


----------



## Lliena

I remember when I first saw it before Avalon was born and I was like huh?! But it def gets easier, the hard bit is choosing what to have :rofl:


----------



## princess_bump

Definitely!! I'm finding the hard bit too not buying it all and bankrupting us :rofl: :blush:


----------



## jen1604

Ok,I a bit gave up waiting for the wraps to be in stock on FYP and bought a Green Carbon Living Hybrid in sugar skulls :blush:


----------



## princess_bump

lol jen! you needddd something whilst you wait for the gen-y to be in stock ;)


----------



## jen1604

Definitely! But with an insert it cost me £22 :blush:

But I did get Mr Jen to buy it because he said it was so cute how excited I was about it that he couldn't resist :blush:


----------



## Elphaba

Where are these Thirsties owls? Where can I see them?!! I love owls.


----------



## jen1604

https://www.funkymonkeypants.com/thirsties-duo-wraps.html xxxx


----------



## princess_bump

oh my jen :lol: i no what you mean, you have to have the inserts!! After hearing great things on the WN's inserts, it would be rude not to have the nappy too :lol:


----------



## Elphaba

Thanks Jen! It's cute!


----------



## JellyBeann

Any kind of sling/wrap!

I hav a stretchy, a woven and an ergo...but I am after a ring sling/ an Ocah conversion or anything really!! I am going to be stashing for the next baby!


----------



## span

I was trying to stop myself from buying anything preloved as I just don't need any more nappies (apart from WNs) but I ended up buying 2 OWWs from cloth nappy tree. :dohh: I'm more of a pockets person so don't know why I can't stop myself buying pretty fitteds! :dohh:


----------



## JellyBeann

I think I've given in, am going to be buying 2 victoria slinglady wovens next week! Thing is, I don't really like any of her panels atm!


----------



## Thumper

:rofl: I've beenaway for a few days and you've all gone buying mad! That WN wrap Lilena is great, fits him already despite being a large! Using it over his WNNN for a foolproof night nappy.

I just bought a woven, I looked at victoria slinglady as I have a stretchy from her but not keen on her wovens either. So I bought a Storch... :blush:

I wanna buy more leggings and some baby legs now. We still don't have any baby legs :cry: I NEED some. Expecially rainbow ones big enough for his chunky thighs...


----------



## Lliena

Yey glad it fits him :D

The storch will be well hard if it's brand new do lots of sitting on it and braiding it to help it get softer :)


----------



## New2Bumps

Trying not to buy this:

https://www.milliesnappies.co.uk/product.php?id_product=1672

I've just got enough in my cheapie stash now to keep us going, and although I plan to buy some more pricey nappies in time once I've made all of my mistakes and figured out what works, now is not that time! Just feels wrong paying that much when I'm used to paying £4 per nappy now!!! 

LOve Seuss tho


----------



## princess_bump

New2Bumps said:


> Trying not to buy this:
> 
> https://www.milliesnappies.co.uk/product.php?id_product=1672
> 
> I've just got enough in my cheapie stash now to keep us going, and although I plan to buy some more pricey nappies in time once I've made all of my mistakes and figured out what works, now is not that time! Just feels wrong paying that much when I'm used to paying £4 per nappy now!!!
> 
> LOve Seuss tho

oh i love that!! i so want a dr seuss nappy! maybe one with thing 2 on it!


----------



## jen1604

I love that!!

And Carly I saw a thing 1 thing 2 nappy the other day! Let me think where xxxx


----------



## LittlePants

I can't resist the Mama Packs Summer Mama Spectacular event at the moment! Some gorgeous things in some of the stalls - not necessarily nappies but I just keep going and browsing! Must lock away my credit card!


----------



## tannembaum

Jen have you tried nappy go lucky for gen-y's?
Sorry I'm such a bad influence!!!


----------



## jen1604

Just tried,they have Perched but no skulls :(


----------



## Thumper

Jen... Just how many nappies have you got?
:p


----------



## jen1604

Shhh you ;)

(I don't know,I'm too scared to count. Including my work demo nappies and the trial kit nappies theres definitely over a hundred but I would say Lennon probably has less than 50) x


----------



## tannembaum

I think I'm going to have to get a wn for pudding.....and to make it fair Elsie will need a custom wrap :)
We've been using cloth for a year and don't have ANY wn's yet!!!


----------



## jen1604

tannembaum said:


> I think I'm going to have to get a wn for pudding.....and to make it fair Elsie will need a custom wrap :)
> We've been using cloth for a year and don't have ANY wn's yet!!!

This is really dopey but I'm not sure I even realised you were pregnant :dohh:

Maybe you should get them something that kind of matches,think of the lovely pictures :D


----------



## jen1604

And,um,actually,I hadn't counted all the small nappies for baby yet to be conceived or any of the free nappies Lennon has been sent to trial so...lots and lots.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I'm not trying to buy anymore, amazingly. BUT I am trying to keep myself from buying more fabric because I have a slight addiction to making diapers now. :haha:


----------



## Thumper

:rofl: Jen you make me laugh :rofl:

Nicoleoleole, I think fabric is allowed :D You can use the money saving excuse even more with fabric :haha:


----------



## tannembaum

Aww if we knew if pudding was a he or she we could get "big sis" "little sis/bro" nappies!!!
I think I'm gonna have to get a gender scan now :haha:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Thumper said:


> :rofl: Jen you make me laugh :rofl:
> 
> Nicoleoleole, I think fabric is allowed :D You can use the money saving excuse even more with fabric :haha:

:rofl: I wish! I already have a huge diaper stash. Making them was an excuse to get more :lol:


----------



## princess_bump

tannembaum said:


> Aww if we knew if pudding was a he or she we could get "big sis" "little sis/bro" nappies!!!
> I think I'm gonna have to get a gender scan now :haha:

awww that sounds so lovely! i do adore WNs soooo much! I'm really hoping they work well for Roo :)

ekk jen that is an amazing stash count! if you do remember the thing1 thing2 nappy let me no!

i thought this would of been a rehab thread :haha: love it!


----------



## Lilly12

Cloth diapers!
I want to use them so bad but it's inconvenient for me since my washer and dryer are downstairs in our appartment complex..but still I want to put my DD in cloth :(


----------



## JellyBeann

I wonder who has the most nappies here? I have 102...who's got more than me?

haha! How are we all doing today? Anyone bought anything fun?


----------



## Thumper

I don't have anywhere near that! I've sold one back to Jen... :rofl: I'm so desperate to get a custom WN that I've decided to buy a sewing machine instead and make my own :rofl: How that is meant to save memoney I don't know :dohh:


----------



## jen1604

102!! That's quite a number JB! We're nowhere near that not including 'work' ones.

How have you ended up with so many? Xx


----------



## JellyBeann

I bought a load of sized minky's off of a friend (never worn), for £30, there was somewhere like 70 minkys, 10 motherease OS, 5 or 6 wraps and 10 liners! Then I've bought 30 ebay cheapies, a few random ebay cheapies and a weenotions custom!


----------



## teal

wow 102 is very impressive!


----------



## mandarhino

I've got lots but nowhere near 100. 

I really want a purple TBs Easyfit. I am such a sucker for purple. But I only use TBs as my nursery nappy so cannot justify the expense in any way shape or form.


----------



## jen1604

The purple ARE cute. Wait til they're on offer somewhere ;)


----------



## Thumper

Princess Bump- I was just being nosey on Etsy and saw this! Thing1thing2nappy

And remembered this thread :)


----------



## modo

I do love the purple one too but I can't justify it either :lol:


----------



## princess_bump

Ooo thumper thank you for that and for thinking of me! Love it! X


----------



## Hayley90

im up to 97 not including my 2 WNs that im ordering later :dohh: I dont have any excuses. most were bought brand new too :shock: Some are saved for the next baby... and some are just me being awful and buying everything i see :(


----------



## princess_bump

WOW hayley! that's some stash!


----------



## modo

I don't even belong here anymore. Last night I bought, bought and bought loooads of fitteds :dohh: I really have a problem :lol:


----------



## teal

I caved and bought a purple tots bots :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

Oooh what type of fitteds did you buy Modo? I have held firm so far and not bought a purple TB. 

Hayley that is a massive stash! But I have at least 10 nappies saved for my unconceived baby.


----------



## modo

Here is the list :dohh:

Motherease Sandy
Kissalove V2 in Sky Blue
Tweedlebum Lime Toyland
Little Pea Pants from Funky Monkey Pants
Green Sprout Night nappy in Aqua scroll all the way down
Little Gumnut Night Nappy
Plus I got 2 Sandys (barely used) off ebay today for 6.73 including delivery :happydance:


----------



## mandarhino

Pretty! Does that mean you need to buy new wraps as well? I want new night nappies, let me know if the Green Sprout one is any good.


----------



## modo

Will do! I have loads of wraps and wool so I will be using those when we go out :)


----------



## Lliena

I need to ban myself again from nappy buying! Have just decided to try using cloth at nights again so bought some preloved hemp inserts to try with my stretchies and then I went and bought a wrap from WN with geishas on :blush:


----------



## JA1988

Oh good god in the last 3 days I have bought a Holdens landing a Rosie Boo, 2 new WN's and one preloved, 2 Issy Bear's, a MF wetbag, 2 new Thirsties duo wraps, 2 thirsties prefolds...erm I think that is all! I definitely need a spending ban but I do need a new carrier...!


----------



## Eala

I have resisted most, bar one preloved Gen-Y wrap in Afternoon Outing. Oh, and 2 more jars of CJ's BUTTer because Peachy Tots have free shipping all of September :blush:


----------



## modo

mandarhino said:


> Pretty! Does that mean you need to buy new wraps as well? I want new night nappies, let me know if the Green Sprout one is any good.

The Green Sprout is really good (no leaks overnight) only problem is that it's inserts are now pink :dohh:

What wraps are you using? I was going to venture further into wool but have gotten cold feet as I found out they have to be handwashed. I might still get more once I have read up on how to do this.


----------



## mandarhino

I use PUL wraps and fleece because wool scares me. Mostly the handwashing element as I have difficulty even ironing my clothes. I prefer fleece but she's outgrown all her Pumpkin Pants ones - it is a real squeeze - and I can't be bothered to buy the XXLarge or XXXLarge sizes. 

My favourites are Thirsties or Blueberry wraps. I have gotten a couple of leaks with the Blueberry but that could have just been because the nappy didn't go on tight enough. Each night it is a struggle at bedtime to persuade her into her nappy. So many tantrums at the moment. :(

I've bought a Bambooty X Large night nappy to try. Should be arriving tomorrow. Worried it won't hold enough but I'll give it a go.


----------



## modo

We tried the XL Bambooty but he had gapes around the legs. We used to use the large bambooty nights but he started to outpee them. I used to add a LL bamboo booster and fleece liner but got fed up and sold them. 

We are using the bamboozles (they are starting to get small), little sprout and tonight we are trying a goodmama night diaper for the first time.


----------



## Lliena

Im hoping to use a bamboozle stretch with a hemp booster and then a fleece wrap over the top. I tried pumpkin pants in past but dont like them much. It annoys me that we don't use cloth at night which is why im trying again!


----------



## modo

Let us know how that goes lliena. Where did you get the boosters from?


----------



## Lliena

I bought them preloved from CNT :)


----------



## Elphaba

OK, I am trying to stop myself buying ANYTHING (nappywise) for the next four months. And then I will be buying Flips in all three of the new colours. But I really can't justify anything else in the meantime. The two Thirsties prefolds I bought yesterday don't count...


----------



## jen1604

:rofl: Elphaba!!

Its beginning to feel like FYP are never getting more size 2 Gen-Y's in.Its so depressing :(


----------



## teal

I'm also trying to stop myself buying any nappies at all now. 
After saying I wouldn't I ordered two of the new tots bots in blue and purple :haha:


----------



## jen1604

Ooooh good choice though! The purple is lovely x


----------



## princess_bump

i'm trying to stop myself buying some gorgeous clothes on babi pur, as well as nappies, but their site is open in another tab atm :blush::blush:


----------



## teal

That's dangerous having the sites open :rofl: I have no self control xx


----------



## princess_bump

tell me about it, i now have a gro and hat on it's way for roo :blush::blush:


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm trying to stop buying a hoppediz wrap! (so that Ocah can turn it into a carrier for me lol)


----------

